# How big is your Golden?



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

How big is or was your Golden at age 6 month?


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I checked the 50 lbs. and over by mistake! He was much less than that at 6 months.

He's 68 lbs. and he's full grown.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Hope, 56lbs
Gracie 54lbs
Mic 57lbs
Tucker 70lbs


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Peanut is 53 pounds
Jack was 63 pounds


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*oops..*

that's what I get for not reading the whole poll, I checked over 50 for what she is know...at six months she was about 30 pounds...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I also checked over 50lbs, I just read the initial poll question as clicked on how much he weighs NOW lol.

I keep trying to look up his weight at 6 months cuz I know I posted here but it figures the stupid search doesn't work this evening...

I think he was 30 something lbs though.

At 9 months he's 71.9 lbs.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Ooh yeah - I clicked it thinking at full grown too - any way you can change the wording on your poll to read at 6 months?

It works for me anyway - just checked - Griff was exactly 50lbs. at 6 months - he's only around 60 lbs. now at 8 months - he's finally slowing down.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

Chase turned six months old last Tuesday and weighed in at a whopping 35.8 pounds.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ozzy was around 45 pounds at 6 months. He's 14-1/2 months old & has fluctuated 65-67 pounds the last month or so. I clicked the right box though.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I think a lot of people are saying the current weight and not the weight at 6 months, at least I was...


----------



## Dilly70 (Oct 9, 2006)

Whoops! I clicked his current weight, which at 3 1/2 months, is 25 lbs.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah... I got the little one!  

mine was only 35 lbs at 6 months..

She's 10 months now and only weighs 50.... I'm thinking of starting her on a big mac and french fries once a day... maybe that will make her grow..

This is her looking at her mom when she was six months...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

sorry, should of mad it more clear...me bad:doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I did the same thing that most everyone else did. I guess I should read the post first. :doh: I dont remember now how much Beau weighed at 6 months. That was almost 10 years ago. I guess that is what old age will do to you.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

50 and over, for both dogs...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

All of mine are over 50 except the wee ones. Now I read the whole question. Mine were in the 40s at 6 months.

Hooch


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I think Priska weighed around 30 pds,at 6 mths.
At 1 yr,she weighed 53 pds.
At 2 yrs,she was 60 pds and now,she is 63pds.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

i can't vote in the poll.....but Rosco was like 30 LBs at 6 months. He's now 2 years old and weighs 61lbs. He's little compared to some of your dogs who out weigh him at 10 months!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I want to say that Carson (and GL84's Tucker) were between 40-50....but I can't remember for sure......I know we posted it but I can't remember where. :doh:


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

I just checked Booker's vet records, at 5 months he weighed in at 14.6 kilograms which is 32.1 lbs, so I guess somewhere around 35 lbs at 6 months. He'll be 10 months on the 19th and he now weighs 75 lbs. He's such a big healthy boy now. He'll be joined by his brother soon, we bring home our new fur baby the first week of July! I can't wait!

p.s. sorry I haven't been around for a long time folks, work takes up most of my time these days, but don't despair..Booker isn't alone, between my work schedule and my husbands, one of us is always home  I'll try to come back more often, I miss this site.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Amber was 19.7Kgs at 6 months old = 43.43 pounds. 
Amber was 28.9Kgs on the 17th May = 63.58 pounds.

Sorry I voted for 30-40 pounds (thinking of kilos). Shall I vote again?


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

My bad, I thought it was full grown. 

I believe that Leo was around 35 pounds. At 2 years, 85.

I am putting him on a bit of a diet. He will get no more ice cream until his 3rd Birthday.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Screwed up - answered before I read the 6 months - Have NO clue--all rescues.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Screwed up - answered before I read the 6 months - Have NO clue--all rescues.


DITTO!!! Sorry original poster I think we have messed up your poll!! (this was my second mistake!!!:uhoh::doh
Amber was 43.43 pounds at 6 months.


----------

